# SMS alerts with price/volume



## Thirty (18 August 2009)

Hi everyone. Just wondering if anyone knows if/ which brokers have an sms alert available that can incorporate both price and volume. For example, I only want to get the desired price alert if the trading volume is at least double the average volume. Also if you use these sort of alerts what sort of time delay do they have in relation to the market? 

At the moment I am looking into going with First Prudential Markets. I particularly like the webiris platform. Any feedback on them would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kam75 (18 November 2009)

I've been using Etrade SMS alerts a fair bit.  They do price and volume.  Cost 33c/SMS and have been spot on.  

But I would not recommend them as a broker though!


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 November 2009)

kam75 said:


> I've been using Etrade SMS alerts a fair bit.  They do price and volume.  Cost 33c/SMS and have been spot on.
> 
> But I would not recommend them as a broker though!




I was looking for a software program that instant alerts on computer screen visually and/or audibly when any stock on the ASX exceed a certain percentage in volume or price. Any ideas or is this software privy to a few with an edge?


----------



## $20shoes (18 November 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> I was looking for a software program that instant alerts on computer screen visually and/or audibly when any stock on the ASX exceed a certain percentage in volume or price. Any ideas or is this software privy to a few with an edge?




I know Quotetracker does this, but I guess it depends on if your broker can feed into it or whether you'd have to rely on a public data feed which might have your 20 minute delay. 

http://www.quotetracker.com/


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 November 2009)

$20shoes said:


> I know Quotetracker does this, but I guess it depends on if your broker can feed into it or whether you'd have to rely on a public data feed which might have your 20 minute delay.
> 
> http://www.quotetracker.com/




Thanks shoes. Amibroker has visual, audible and e-mail alert for real time data feeds though the setups would take a while one at a time for 500+ stocks. I don't know if the field selection would have % > on volume and price either. I'm going to investigate AB option since a stand alone program is non-existent it seems.


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 November 2009)

$20shoes said:


> I know Quotetracker does this, but I guess it depends on if your broker can feed into it or whether you'd have to rely on a public data feed which might have your 20 minute delay.
> 
> http://www.quotetracker.com/




Shoes, I found what I was looking for through quote tracker ... almost. This is a real-time market screener with multiple settings. Two drawbacks are it is via subscription and only North American Stock Exchanges. It is exactly the right idea. Streaming data of stock on the exchange that have met the users criteria. Application or browser based options. 
Trade Ideas


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 November 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Thanks shoes. Amibroker has visual, audible and e-mail alert for real time data feeds though the setups would take a while one at a time for 500+ stocks.



Shoes, I have come to a small obstacle when trying to feed the intraday data from quote tracker to Amibroker. On the Ami. task bar it indicates there is data  bars being received yet there is no chart. I set the database to 1 minute which is what qt plug-in allows.

Any know on that one?  

The qt alerts are fine so I only want to feed to amibroker for other charting features.


----------

